# Jonsered 2171 Vs Husqvarna 372



## Ray Bennett (Oct 22, 2007)

I was reading below that the Jonsered 2171 is a 372 in red. How true is this? I have always been a Stihl man but love my Jonsered 670, It is my second favorite saw next to my 660. I have always wanted to Try a 372 but they are gone, If the 2171 is the same I will be adding a new member to the crew. What do the experts here say?


----------



## Woodie (Oct 22, 2007)

Virtually identical. Only differences are color and different angle on the front handlebar, which I like better. (Both!)

I love mine!


----------



## SAWITALL (Oct 22, 2007)

Get a 441 and put the others out of your memory.


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 22, 2007)

Ray Bennett said:


> I was reading below that the Jonsered 2171 is a 372 in red. How true is this? I have always been a Stihl man but love my Jonsered 670, It is my second favorite saw next to my 660. I have always wanted to Try a 372 but they are gone, If the 2171 is the same I will be adding a new member to the crew. What do the experts here say?



372's are alive and well at my shop. We have over 50 in stock righ now.

PM me for more info.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Oct 22, 2007)

*2171*

Love my 2171:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy: :chainsawguy: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## kevlar (Oct 22, 2007)

Same saw!


----------



## Ray Bennett (Oct 22, 2007)

SAWITALL said:


> Get a 441 and put the others out of your memory.




If I were to buy another stihl it would have to be a 440 or 460. I'm not sold on the 461 and can not figure why anyone would by one when the 460 has so much more power at the same weight. But that is beside the point, and I dont want to side track my own thread. My sthil's are great but the way my little 670 cuts I just have to try another Jonsered or Husqvarna. I hate to cheat but once in a while a man needs a change.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## jack-the-ripper (Oct 22, 2007)

Get the 372, you will not be disappointed. I love mine. You probably won't want to pick up that 660 near as much after you run a 372.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 22, 2007)

Ray Bennett said:


> If I were to buy another stihl it would have to be a 440 or 460. I'm not sold on the 461 and can not figure why anyone would by one when the 460 has so much more power at the same weight. But that is beside the point, and I dont want to side track my own thread. My sthil's are great but the way my little 670 cuts I just have to try another Jonsered or Husqvarna. I hate to cheat but once in a while a man needs a change.:biggrinbounce2:



Too late on the side track! 

After you get the 372, run a 441 and let us know what you think. I have been kicking around a 372 for a while now. 

I keep hearing the cheerleader squad squawking about this saw, and it's making me want to see what all the hooplah is about.


----------



## Woodie (Oct 22, 2007)

SAWITALL said:


> Get a 441 and put the others out of your memory.



You'd have to, because the buyer's remorse would be unbearable.


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> You'd have to, because the buyer's remorse would be unbearable.



Almost as unbearable as reading some of your posts


----------



## Lairry (Oct 22, 2007)

I just bought a new pre EPA 372 about 3 weeks ago and love it. However I've never run a 440, 460 or a 441. I'd still bet there would be no buyers remorse. I know the feller I bought mine from had 5 of them left. If you want his number give me a call. He got mine to me 2 days after I ordered it.


----------



## Woodie (Oct 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Almost as unbearable as reading some of your posts



Mow, as I finished reading your post just now, it occurred to me: that's two seconds of my life I'll never have back.


----------



## woodfarmer (Oct 22, 2007)

my signature says it all


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> You'd have to, because the buyer's remorse would be unbearable.



WAIT A SECOND!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just checked for buyer's remorse and didn't find an ounce. I appreciate you being concerned about "our" mental health, though.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Almost as unbearable as reading some of your posts




Somebody please rep this post! I sure wish I could.


----------



## Woodie (Oct 22, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> WAIT A SECOND!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just checked for buyer's remorse and didn't find an ounce. I appreciate you being concerned about "our" mental health, though.



Ya see there? The gentle, healing powers of time have already worked their magic!


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Ya see there? The gentle, healing powers of time have already worked their magic!



Actually, I think it is the gentle healing powers of great antivibe and not hardly ever having to clean my air filter. Keeps my mind free to worry about other things, like which saw to buy next!


----------



## Woodie (Oct 22, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Actually, I think it is the gentle healing powers of great antivibe and not hardly ever having to clean my air filter. Keeps my mind free to worry about other things, like which saw to buy next!



Dang it Plumber, which is it? I thought you said you bought the STIHL!!


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Dang it Plumber, which is it? I thought you said you bought the STIHL!!



I'll tell ya man, I am still kicking around that 372. Not sure why I can't get that saw out of my head.

Must be all the lound screeching teeney boppers waving their pompoms shouting... Go Husky!


----------



## Woodie (Oct 22, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> I'll tell ya man, I am still kicking around that 372. Not sure why I can't get that saw out of my head.
> 
> Must be all the lound screeching teeney boppers waving their pompoms shouting... Go Husky!



Andy will be here any minute with a "Go Echo!"


----------



## Ray Bennett (Oct 22, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> I'll tell ya man, I am still kicking around that 372. Not sure why I can't get that saw out of my head.
> 
> Must be all the lound screeching teeney boppers waving their pompoms shouting... Go Husky!



I am having the same problem getting the 372 voices out of my head. It must be somthing in either the water or 2 stroke oil around here.


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 22, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Actually, I think it is the gentle healing powers of great antivibe and not hardly ever having to clean my air filter. Keeps my mind free to worry about other things, like which saw to buy next!



Don't forget that if you don't own a 372 you won't have to keep cleaning up after it.


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Mow, as I finished reading your post just now, it occurred to me: that's two seconds of my life I'll never have back.



But you are better for it


----------



## Woodie (Oct 22, 2007)

Ray Bennett said:


> I am having the same problem getting the 372 voices out of my head. It must be somthing in either the water or 2 stroke oil around here.



Either that, or it's the silky smooth raw power...the blistering acceleration, the insane chainspeed...the perfect engineering that enables a saw so tough to be so light and nimble, with such a thin body...not like the Oprahesque Stihl counterpart...

_(Whatdya wanna bet Mow says "Nah, it must be the water...")_


----------



## Woodie (Oct 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> But you are better for it



There's another perfectly good two seconds shot to hell...


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Either that, or it's the silky smooth raw power...the blistering acceleration, the insane chainspeed...the perfect engineering that enables a saw so tough to be so light and nimble, with such a thin body...not like the Oprahesque Stihl counterpart...
> 
> _(Whatdya wanna bet Mow says "Nah, it must be the water...")_



You left out the feel of bar oil as it runs down your pant's.:jawdrop: :censored:


----------



## Woodie (Oct 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> You left out the feel of bar oil as it runs down your pant's.:jawdrop: :censored:



To which you can add the more dangerous feel of fuel mix if you buy the 441 with its "leg lubers"...


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

Since we are going side track way.

If you leave your saws stock and have a Dolmar dealer near, go try the Dolmar 7900. Best power to weight ratio, 79cc'c too.

You want regret it.


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> To which you can add the more dangerous feel of fuel mix if you buy the 441 with its "leg lubers"...



Step out of your alter ego Louise and tell me what you mean. Are you one of those people that does not know how to put the cap on properly.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Either that, or it's the silky smooth raw power...the blistering acceleration, the insane chainspeed...the perfect engineering that enables a saw so tough to be so light and nimble, with such a thin body...not like the Oprahesque Stihl counterpart...
> 
> _(Whatdya wanna bet Mow says "Nah, it must be the water...")_



I thought the 575 was the answer to the 441? I think the very few that have a 575, like it.

Maybe you need a history lesson on what is the "better" 70cc saw???:greenchainsaw:


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 23, 2007)

*just picke up another 372 today.*

got it for $675.what is that now,5? LOL

my buddy the Stihl guy is going to be selling his 441.says it's lame,would rather have a 372 any day.makes ya wonder.


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 23, 2007)

*it is a great saw,i agree.*



Cut4fun said:


> Since we are going side track way.
> 
> If you leave your saws stock and have a Dolmar dealer near, go try the Dolmar 7900. Best power to weight ratio, 79cc'c too.
> 
> You want regret it.



as soon as they learn to open dealers,i'll get one.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 23, 2007)

SAWITALL said:


> Get a 441 and put the others out of your memory.



The 441 cost a lot less than the 372xp or 2171 here, but I still wanted the Husky..........:greenchainsaw:




PA Plumber said:


> I'll tell ya man, I am still kicking around that 372. Not sure why I can't get that saw out of my head. ...!



I just couldn't.......


----------



## Griffbm3 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Vito at A+B*



hornett22 said:


> as soon as they learn to open dealers,i'll get one.



Go see Vito at A+B in East Windsor. He is a new Dolmar dealer, pretty good guy...

Jason


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I thought the 575 was the answer to the 441? I think the very few that have a 575, like it.
> ....



The 575xp was out a couple of years before the 441, I believe.

I understand that Husky is working on a lighter and improved version of it - we will see.....:greenchainsaw: 

*You* may be the one that need the history lesson....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 23, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> *You* may be the one that need the history lesson....



You remember the poll? Seems as if more wanted the relic than the challenger. I'm going to run Tom's 372 one day, I might change my mind. It will have to really impress me though...


----------



## MAG58 (Oct 23, 2007)

And the answer is


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice Oregon bar Mag, but what's the red and black thing stuck on the end of it?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Woodie (Oct 23, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Nice Oregon bar Mag, but what's the red and black thing stuck on the end of it?:greenchainsaw:



It's Latin name is _Killerof stihlus_, but it's commonly known as the 441-Shamer!


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> It's Latin name is _Killerof stihlus_, but it's commonly known as the 441-Shamer!



Ohhhh, I thought that thing on the end was a club. Here I was worried you were going to try to tell me it was a chain saw. 

He, He, He, He!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> It's Latin name is _Killerof stihlus_, but it's commonly known as the 441-Shamer!



It is also called the 9.72% saw. Never take on the 440 or 441


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> It is also called the 9.72% saw. Never take on the 440 or 441



Is that how much bar oil leaks down your chaps? 9.72% of a full reservoir?


(This is all fun and games until someone gets their saw picked on!!!)


----------



## Woodie (Oct 23, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> (This is all fun and games until someone gets their saw picked on!!!)


----------



## Woodie (Oct 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> It is also called the 9.72% saw. Never take on the 440 or 441



2K, did I _*say *_you could post on this thread?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 23, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Is that how much bar oil leaks down your chaps? 9.72% of a full reservoir?
> 
> 
> (This is all fun and games until someone gets their saw picked on!!!)



LOL, 9.72% of AS thinks it is a good saw


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> 2K, did I _*say *_you could post on this thread?



Do I need to raise my hand????:spam: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 23, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> as soon as they learn to open dealers,i'll get one.



I realize some may not sale saws. But here is a least around your area.


9.3 mi PORTLAND POWER EQUIPMENT
USA-6480 PORTLAND
1125 PORTLAND-COBALT RD.

16 mi RED RIDER SMALL ENGINE REPAIR
USA-6096 WINDSOR LOCKS
395 ELLA GRASSO TPKE

16 mi GOTTIER SMALL ENGINE REPAIR
CT-06084 TOLLAND
427 TOLLAND STAGE ROAD

18 mi BREMAR RENTAL INC
CT-06019 CANTON
364 ALBANY TURNPIKE

19 mi YALESVILLE LAWN & GARDEN
USA-6492 YALESVILLE
571 CHURCH STREET

20 mi ROSALS RENTALS
CT-06226 WILLIMANTIC
87 CHURCH STREET

23 mi AL-N-SON
USA-06266 SOUTH WINDHAM
1089 WINDHAM ROAD

33 mi WOODBURY SAW & MOWER
USA-6798 WOODBURY
8 SCHOOL STREET

34 mi CJ TOOL RENTAL & SALES
CT-06374 PLAINFIELD
1364 NORWICH ROAD

35 mi CURTIS OUTDOOR PRODUCTS LLC
CT-06234 BROOKLYN
140 PROVIDENCE ROAD


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 23, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Nice Oregon bar Mag, but what's the red and black thing stuck on the end of it?:greenchainsaw:



LOL!


----------



## MAG58 (Oct 23, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Nice Oregon bar Mag, but what's the red and black thing stuck on the end of it?:greenchainsaw:



Well try one, and you will stop wondering what the Red and Black thing is


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 23, 2007)

*i'm sure he is.*



Griffbm3 said:


> Go see Vito at A+B in East Windsor. He is a new Dolmar dealer, pretty good guy...
> 
> Jason



but i can walk through the woods a hundred yards and be at the Huskie/Stihl dealer.i even ride the snowmobile there in the winter.


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 23, 2007)

*the last one on the list sells them for $640.*



Cut4fun said:


> I realize some may not sale saws. But here is a least around your area.
> 
> 
> 9.3 mi PORTLAND POWER EQUIPMENT
> ...



with a GB titanium 20" in bar.he is the only one i'd buy one from because he actually has them in stock,has parts in stock,and actually knows how to fix a saw.

call the rest,most will act like you are asking for a ferrarri 512 BB.not sure how they got on that list.


----------



## matty f (Oct 23, 2007)

ive had a couple of ms46s one seized the other was stolen but i would say they were dogs put up against husky365's never mind a 372 and ive neer evan used a 372 but if the 365s better than a 46 its the husky or jonny equivilant then either has got my vote


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 23, 2007)

*you talkin 'bout a ms460/046??*



matty f said:


> ive had a couple of ms46s one seized the other was stolen but i would say they were dogs put up against husky365's never mind a 372 and ive neer evan used a 372 but if the 365s better than a 46 its the husky or jonny equivilant then either has got my vote



You have my vote for the "joke of the day":monkey:


----------



## matty f (Oct 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> You have my vote for the "joke of the day":monkey:



well the ms460 has my vote for biggest pile of over hyped ????e ive had the misfortune to buy


----------



## Peacock (Oct 23, 2007)

matty f said:


> well the ms460 has my vote for biggest pile of over hyped ????e ive had the misfortune to buy



There is a first for everything.

Most people refer to the 046/460 as about as long-lasting as a saw can be.


----------



## joatmon (Oct 23, 2007)

matty f said:


> well the ms460 has my vote for biggest pile of over hyped ????e ive had the misfortune to buy



Trade ya my 029 for it.

MattyF: Do NOT read below this line
____________________________________________

Special Note to ST: See, I know it a pile, so I'm trying to trade if off on someone who is distraught with his saw. Please don't come on this thread and say nasty things about my saw. Nor should you use a PM to warn this poor bloke. Now, if this deal falls through, I'm holding you personally responsible.

Joat


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 23, 2007)

MAG58 said:


> Well try one, and you will stop wondering what the Red and Black thing is



Fair enough.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 23, 2007)

matty f said:


> well the ms460 has my vote for biggest pile of over hyped ????e ive had the misfortune to buy



LOL, you have my 2nd vote also. There is a place here for somone who likes to tell jokes.
here is a link: http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=60

The 460/046 is by far a pile.....Either you used a worn out(low compression), carb way off, or a dull chain to come to your conclusion.


----------



## Ray Bennett (Oct 23, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Trade ya my 029 for it.
> 
> MattyF: Do NOT read below this line
> ____________________________________________
> ...



I will trade ya an 029, a 290, a new file, 2 wore out chains, a busted wedge a half full can of 2 cycle oil and a half empty can of warm bush beer for it.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 23, 2007)

Ray Bennett said:


> I will trade ya an 029, a 290, a new file, 2 wore out chains, a busted wedge a half full can of 2 cycle oil and a half empty can of warm bush beer for it.



Ray, that is ridiculous. Don't include the new file!:jawdrop:


----------



## joatmon (Oct 23, 2007)

matty f said:


> well the ms460 has my vote for biggest pile of over hyped ????e ive had the misfortune to buy





Ray Bennett said:


> I will trade ya an 029, a 290, a new file, 2 wore out chains, a busted wedge a half full can of 2 cycle oil and a half empty can of warm bush beer for it.



Ray: STOP here. Do NOT read below this line ..... or else.
_______________________________________________

I'll trade you Ray's 029, Ray's 290, Ray's prize winning hunting dog and Ray's favorite shotgun for that 460.

Joat


----------



## Ray Bennett (Oct 23, 2007)

> Ray, that is ridiculous. Don't include the new file!






> Ray: STOP here. Do NOT read below this line ..... or else.
> _______________________________________________
> 
> I'll trade you Ray's 029, Ray's 290, Ray's prize winning hunting dog and Ray's favorite shotgun for that 460.
> ...



Laughing my a$$ off!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 23, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Ray: STOP here. Do NOT read below this line ..... or else.
> _______________________________________________
> 
> I'll trade you Ray's 029, Ray's 290, Ray's prize winning hunting dog and Ray's favorite shotgun for that 460.
> ...



That is ironic, I just tried to trade a shotgun for a saw......LOL


----------



## joatmon (Oct 24, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> That is ironic, I just tried to trade a shotgun for a saw......LOL



That I bought with Ca$h.

Sorry,

Joat


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 24, 2007)

joatmon said:


> That I bought with Ca$h.
> 
> Sorry,
> 
> Joat



Money talks. My bank account thanks you


----------

